# Tufelhundins Equipment



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Its a start.....


Samsung 46" LCD/LED 
Oppo BDP-83 
Wii 
PS2 
Squeezebox Duet 
IPOD w/Onkyo Doc. 
Onkyo TX-NR1007 
SVS AS-EQ1 
SVS PBU 13 Rosenut x 2 
Rocket Onix RS450 Rosewood x 4 
Rocket Onix RS200 Rosewood "Bigfoot" 
Rocket Launch Pad x 4 
MU-C Center Speaker Stand 
Auralax Gramma's x 2


----------

